# Greased Lightning



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Dads went and bought this stuff again and gave me a 1l of it.
Also comes with 2 free bottles of screenwash with a kind of repellant mixed into it already.

Anyone interested in a writeup?
If so what you looking for in it? 

Not usually into eco stuff but will give it a try.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm sure this is the same as Pro-shine. If so, it's good stuff as far as waterless spray go, gives a good finish. Just not very economical.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> I'm sure this is the same as Proshine. .


Different colour but same (maybe tweeked a little)


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> I'm sure this is the same as Pro-shine. If so, it's good stuff as far as waterless spray go, gives a good finish. Just not very economical.


your right pete same stuff, used it before on wifes when short on time and have to say it's good not had any scratching, i would be a bit scared to use it on a heavy soiled car but on the usual dirt road spray its fine, it cures fast and believe it or not beads well


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Would be interesting to know how you get on with the screenwash


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I've tried this as a QD (not on a dirty car) and found the finish pretty good to be honest. 
Only problem I found was that the spray nozzel has a really wide fan and means it gets everywhere - I decanted into another bottle and keep in the car incase of 'bird attack' and does the job.

Rob


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

I have used this stuff before and found it to be very good imo i use this on my classic car and does not get dirty so i find its great for a quick clean

Steve


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd love to see you try spraying paint on your bodywork and then wiping it off with Showroom Shine like they do on the infomercial.

Yeah right!!!!!!

I use Permaclear waterless wash which is similar stuff to SS and although it is good at removing grease (I use it on my bike as well to get rid of the oil from the chain that gets on the paintwork), I'd never try and remove paint with it. :doublesho


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

RCZ said:


> I'd love to see you try spraying paint on your bodywork and then wiping it off with Showroom Shine like they do on the infomercial.
> 
> Yeah right!!!!!!
> 
> I use Permaclear waterless wash which is similar stuff to SS and although it is good at removing grease (I use it on my bike as well to get rid of the oil from the chain that gets on the paintwork), I'd never try and remove paint with it. :doublesho


i would not like to try it it but to be fair to the ad they state it won't remove paint unless its already protected with showroom shine but would imagine you would have to use it like every other day to keep the protective barrier alive


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Optimum are bringing a new waterless product. I think it's called Opticlean, if it's anything like ONR, it'll e a winner!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just been on motorgeeks website and Opti clean is on sale at 8.95 (bargain) or you can buy a concentrate to dilute (bloody bargain). Can be used on ant surface inside or out. Anyone used this stuff, looks promising.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Dads went and bought this stuff again and gave me a 1l of it.
> Also comes with 2 free bottles of screenwash with a kind of repellant mixed into it already.
> 
> Anyone interested in a writeup?
> ...


As comprehensive, detailed, and impartial/unbiased as you can make it, if possible, Alan. 

I'd certainly be very interested in your findings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Dosnt it contain the same ingrediants as a SP product?

More info and as g220 says :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the stuff - the big bottle i've got

http://www.greasedlightning.co.uk/viewproducts.php?set=32


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Regardless of what people say the product does do what it says on the "Tin" quite well. Some of the claims on the tv program are not strictly true (it doesn't matter what product you use, if you get grit or any other particles in the MF, it will swirl the car). 

I would be particularly interested to see what beading/sheeting it gives after it's applied.

Also, if you have any dull/oxidised paintwork i'd be interested to see how it revives that.

I've been wanting to buy a bottle to try for a while, but then again I've wanted to try about 20 other products so I stop myself.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

My mums got an oxidised punto (single stage blue) although right now it looks near enough white. Will give it a shot on a panel on that. 

It came with a screenwash which is very very good. Although not sure on it's freezing point so might have to drain it.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

G220 said:


> Also, if you have any dull/oxidised paintwork i'd be interested to see how it revives that.
> 
> I've been wanting to buy a bottle to try for a while,


Remember it is marketed as `Waterless Wash` so its a bit much to expect it to sort out oxidised paint.
If you do want to try some buy `Proshine` waterless wash from Net Parts, its cheaper and available in 500ml.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Reason I asked about oxidised paint is they sort of "hint" (i.e., without directly making a claim) on the program it will restore dull paint on the general, so I'm interested to see whether it does that whatsoever.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've used Proshine, the same stuff as this and there is no way it's gonna restore paint. Good stuff though.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> I've used Proshine, the same stuff as this and there is no way it's gonna restore paint. Good stuff though.


Its amazing how many in the past have rubbished Greased Lightning/Proshine without even trying it :lol:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Its amazing how many in the past have rubbished Greased Lightning/Proshine without even trying it :lol:


It's the stigma it has with being sold on a telly shopping channel. I use it quite regularly and find it pretty good although two claims they make I dispute - I find that is does leave a white residue on black trim and also there is no way I can clean my car with it in 15 minutes, if they are doing that then they must be missing an awful lot out. I also don't think the TV blurb claims anything about it restoring oxidised paint although one of the video clips shows it being applied to an old XR3 which had been stored in a barn for 3 years. I doubt if it has much in the way of cutting ability.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Franco50 said:


> It's the stigma it has with being sold on a telly shopping channel. I use it quite regularly and find it pretty good. I don't think the TV sell says anything about it restoring oxidised paint although one of the video clips shows it being applied to an old XR3 which had been stored in a barn for 3 years. I doubt if it has much in the way of cutting ability.


Yeah right on both counts, believe or not I`ve had great success cleaning a vehicle with it then applying C2 as a conc. and/or QD.
Maybe not concours but very durable quick results. :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

How wierd.

My Grandad phoned me this morning "i've seen a product on ideal world tv. Its called Greased lightning- Showroom Shine. They say you dont need any water and just cleans the car off, they even sprayed paint and it cleaned that aswell."

I said dont bother buying it if your just going to clean it with that and not clean first.

I also said you would scratch the paint to which came a reply of "it wont its scratch proof and wont mark the paint"


----------



## itshowiplay (Oct 21, 2010)

*The Story so Far...*

Well as it happens a couple of bottles made it from the Ideal World to my workshop.

Now like all 'too good to be true' products, they usually are so I was more than dubious, but anything that makes my life easier is welcome.

To set a clear picture for you I run a full time Valeting business here in Jersey so key factors in a product are 1: It has to work 2: Cost 3: It has to work well at an affordable cost.

Well this morning in rolled a likley suspect, Metallic Black Beemer That seemed a choice to test the Showroom Shine on.

Heres a couple of pics (Excuse my crappy camera phone, waiting for Santa to get me a good camera)

Some before shots, (I chose this car as it was soiled but not too heavy)




























A couple of after shots for you now.



















My findings:

1: I would never use on a seriously soiled car as it is nerve racking just wiping what your brain tells you is damp musd over the paint work

2: It is very simple to use and fine on glass and trim.

3: On the advert they have a prestige dealer claiming it is all they use and I think that's where this product belongs, a quick pre delivery detail, would also be very good for sprucing up a show car.

4: No so good on tar and baked on bugs but no bad.

5: Good on water marks and spots.

In conclusion I think this produck has a place in our workshop but I am thinking it will be for quick details where after a power wash, shampoo and drying this could replace our current wax for quick details as it is Very easy on and off.

Tomorrow brings a Cooper in black for a quick detail and I will try it on that as I just sugested and hopefully have you some better pics.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

itshowiplay said:


> 3: On the advert they have a prestige dealer claiming it is all they use and I think that's where this product belongs, a quick pre delivery detail, would also be very good for sprucing up a show car.


There is one chap on that clip they show who is a right **** "we are a premium company. if it's good enough for us then it's good enough for anyone" - what a prat.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Its amazing how many in the past have rubbished Greased Lightning/Proshine without even trying it :lol:


I thought it was very good on glass rubbers plastics and and paint.


----------



## galactico (Feb 11, 2011)

can this product be used on a wet car?

thanks


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

galactico said:


> can this product be used on a wet car?
> 
> thanks


Yes no problem.


----------



## galactico (Feb 11, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yes no problem.


cheers. mine came today and i am itching to see if all the hype is warranted.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

After reading the various posts i decided to start using my Greased lightning again, i had forgot i had it. Must admit its very very good and leaves a nice finish. Its without doubt the best glass cleaner money can buy.
Didnt know it can be used on wet cars though.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

PaulinLincs said:


> It's without doubt the best glass cleaner money can buy.


It's also very good at removing grease and finger marks from stainless steel.
I have a bottle indoors for doing things like the cooker hood. My mate was 
amazed how quickly the grease came off the filter cover. To me, it's no longer
any great shakes...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive also seen the Greased lightning wheel cleaner.One word.
Expensive.
It was about £14 for a litre bottle.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

someone i used to work with gave me the dreggs of a bottle to try its one of the best things i have found to remove honeydew from parking under trees


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

i find it a handy little product as a quick detailing product as it can be used on bodywork and glass, not sure if i would by more after reading about the massive range of products out there for specific cleaning tasks.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I've used GLSS for a while now,never used it to clean the car just goes against the grain that does but after it's washed i find it's an excellent product.Gives a lovely shine removes tar and as has been said very good on glass.


----------



## Webmonkeyuk (May 13, 2009)

ive been using it for almost a year now and i find it a very good product, must admit most the time its used after ive washed the car first but i have used it when the car is still dirty ive even used it over this winter with all the salt and gime on it and ive not noticed and more swirl marks than the car already had before i started buying this. the only thing i dont agree with is i find it leave a white residue on the black plastic trims.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

well i tried it again i plumped £14 on a bottle today.....

tried it on my mountain bike which was fairly clean but had a few spots of mud on it

from the advert / shopping channel its supposed to encapsulate the dirt.... Yeh right i soaked the dirt left it to dwell (i covered teh dirt with it not a thin mist) for a min or so then went to wipe it off...... encapsulate the dirt my backside.. felt like grinding paste......

then i went to my old red hard tail which is a bit faded well it looks very nice but all the swirls have gone.. and it was badly swirled not had chance but i think an IPA wipe down is in order to see whats under it but something tells me its loaded with fillers......



G220 said:


> Some of the claims on the tv program are not strictly true (it doesn't matter what product you use, if you get grit or any other particles in the MF, it will swirl the car).
> 
> I would be particularly interested to see what beading/sheeting it gives after it's applied.


well it wont scratch the paint its a liquid...  the crap on the car will if my experience is anything to go by

next time i wash my car i will qd it with this and see what happens although i have the feeling i have just blown £14 for nothing more than a QD or spray wax

oh and the spray paint demo is a load of crap i polished (ideal world term) half a paint can with it last night and attacked it with AG wheel silver spray paint (first tin that came to hand in the garage) just tried to remove it this morning using more GL and a microfibre and it will not shift it I wonder if in their demo they are using a water based spray paint?


----------

